# Some of you may like this...it is free



## linpeters (May 23, 2015)

saw picture of similar pattern made into a hat http://www.fabartdiy.com/diy-beautiful-knitted-headband/


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very pretty,thanks for posting.


----------



## linpeters (May 23, 2015)

your welcome,enjoy having fun with it.


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Interesting technique! I think I need to hide this one from my daughter.


----------



## dribla (Nov 14, 2011)

It is lovely, thank you for sharing

Di


----------



## linpeters (May 23, 2015)

ha!ha! good luck with that... :thumbup:


----------



## linpeters (May 23, 2015)

your welcome


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

Can I ask about the written knit instructions and where to find them as the video is for loom knitting.


----------



## laceylinda (Aug 17, 2012)

Interesting!


----------



## Maudellen (Jan 29, 2013)

Very clever. I'm going to try that


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

I worked it out from the pictures after all. It's really easy to knit. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## VickyT61 (Feb 1, 2015)

Brilliant - something new to try. Thanks


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

I like it!


----------



## linpeters (May 23, 2015)

Couldn't find written but photos are pretty clear to try and use as a guide for initial setup I think some may have luck with it.Sorry I can't help you.


----------



## linpeters (May 23, 2015)

I like it too,I see lots of opportunity with different yarns and needle sizes.Thank you.


----------



## linpeters (May 23, 2015)

Happy to hear you worked it out.Have fun with it..


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

http://littleredmitten.ca/product/faux-cable-necklace/

This is a pattern for just the cable portion of the headband but you would merely have to add the extra stitches to the sides.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lady-hats

This hat uses the same method for the headband portion of the hat.


----------



## linpeters (May 23, 2015)

Thanks a million,so many helpful people on this site.I love it and am addicted to K P already...


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thank you for the link.


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

Lovely ....thank you


----------



## juliacraftylady666 (May 14, 2011)

OHhhh thAnks.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

That's a coincidence, I saw a girl today wearing one almost identical.


----------



## rjazz (Feb 9, 2011)

so, I was thinking this could be the base for a very nice hat...


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Yes, thanks, I have made several of these for gifts and they are so cute.


linpeters said:


> saw picture of similar pattern made into a hat http://www.fabartdiy.com/diy-beautiful-knitted-headband/


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

What a clever way to create the chains in the middle of the band! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## snughollow (Aug 4, 2012)

The pattern seems easy, but difficult to download without downloading the ASK toolbar.


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

Very interesting and unique pattern. Thanks for sharing. I'll have to give a try!


----------



## MsHeirloom (Mar 18, 2011)

Thank you so much. My granddaughters will love this!


----------



## st1tch (Dec 13, 2011)

Interesting idea, I'm just wondering if it could be used for things other than the headband.


----------



## joy55js (Dec 9, 2013)

Thank you for the link. My daughter and niece will love this.


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

What an interesting idea! I guess I'll just have to give this a try. Maybe for great-nieces for Christmas? Thanks for the link. Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## MsHeirloom (Mar 18, 2011)

st1tch said:


> Interesting idea, I'm just wondering if it could be used for things other than the headband.


I have seen a cute cowl made with this technique. I bet our clever and talented members can think of many uses!!!


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Looks like it would be nice and warm for a winter headband


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

Linday said:


> http://littleredmitten.ca/product/faux-cable-necklace/
> 
> This is a pattern for just the cable portion of the headband but you would merely have to add the extra stitches to the sides.
> 
> ...


This is really unique!! Thanks for the info.


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

This is pretty and different. I like it as a scarf.


----------



## Toby's Mom (Dec 8, 2011)

linpeters said:


> saw picture of similar pattern made into a hat http://www.fabartdiy.com/diy-beautiful-knitted-headband/


What a cool idea to make a band for a hat! thanks!!


----------



## Knittingnannie (Jan 28, 2011)

What a great idea thanks I printed it hope to try soon


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

kippyfure said:


> This is really unique!! Thanks for the info.


wow, this pattern is in Turkish-and Google translate does a horrible job translating, as usual. Flat tire? might be worth copying it into another translation site. Looks cool, though.

I got the stitches from one side Haroşa. There are 76 stitches in my swollen.
I cover 15 as plain.
8 well, I cover two opposite second flat tire.
I turned one inverse and inverse one flat tire flat and cutting. I had 38 stitches in my swollen.
I cover 5 as well. I cut a knitting two stitches. I had 19 stitches.
I follow the same process again. I had 10 stitches.
I finished cutting stare.


----------



## mgt44 (Jun 28, 2011)

awesome...gonna give this a try


----------



## TAYATT (Mar 11, 2014)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## GrannyH (Jul 4, 2011)

Here is a previous post with a pattern and instructions:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-294193-2.html


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

GrannyH said:


> Here is a previous post with a pattern and instructions:
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-294193-2.html


thanks so much, this will be really helpful.


----------



## bp42168 (Jul 29, 2011)

Still don't get the pattern. Can anyone write it out in English. This would be great for charity knitting. It is just so different.


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

I love this and can think of several people that would like this as a gift.


----------



## GrannyH (Jul 4, 2011)

The pattern for the hat that uses the braided headband is written here:
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1LDa1uQlsSF-zYCT6QVpDOpp5k3ZZB19_WuPCrWdSuilv-ugPooiqpvYKTNF3/view

I have written out the headband part of the hat from the pattern and also attached the headband part of the pattern with the pictures as a .pdf.
Cast on 28 stitches. 
Row1 (wrong side): Knit all stitches.
Row2 (right side): K8, P12, K8
Row3: Knit all stitches.
Row4: K8, P12, K8
Row5: Knit all stitches.
Row6: K8, P12, K8
Row7: K8, bind off 12 stitches, K8
Row8:K8, cast on 8 stitches, K8

Repeat these 8 rows 19 times. Bind off all stitches.


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

How very clever! I bookmarked this and added to my Pinterest board too. I have never seen that technique before, I found it quite fascinating! Thanks ever so much for posting the link!


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

snughollow said:


> The pattern seems easy, but difficult to download without downloading the ASK toolbar.


I had trouble downloading also, I'm leery of sites that want you to sign up to download a free pattern. I could have saved the web page, but then had all the stuff on the side. Someone posted a link to a hat that I was able to download just fine. I'm more likely to make the hat than the head band any way.


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

For the Aussies I worked out the pattern from the pictures.
Cast on 29sts using 10 ply wool and 5mm needles
Row1. Knit 
Row 2. K7, P15, K7
Row 3. Knit
Row4. K7, P15, K7
Row5. K7, cast off 15 K7
Row6. K7, cast on 15, K7
Continue until long enough to fit around head.
Hope this helps someone. 
I am half way there making one. The pictures are very clear on the original sight given for you to work it out.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Sjlegrandma said:


> For the Aussies I worked out the pattern from the pictures.
> Cast on 29sts using 10 ply wool and 5mm needles
> Row1. Knit
> Row 2. K7, P15, K7
> ...


Thanks for that. I will make some for next time our church has a fete. I used to live at Nunawading, if you can call a quarter of a Nissan hut living.


----------



## Elin (Sep 17, 2011)

What a neat idea


----------



## bp42168 (Jul 29, 2011)

Thank you so much.


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

No Rujam, Nissan huts should not have been for living in they were so hot in the summer and so cold in the winter. My father used one for his first factory in Balwyn. I can't imagine living in one although I know a lot of migrants did. Now people convert shipping containers into living spaces. Anyway this is totally off the subject but interesting though. Cheers, Christine


----------



## k2p3-knit-on (Oct 24, 2012)

Hey, thanks. I saw the hat pattern and puzzled how those cable stitches were done. Light-bulb moment-- at a quilt show a vendor was doing a similar weave cutting slits in fabric with a template and linking them in the same manner as the knitted ladder. Quite nifty.


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

k2p3-knit-on said:


> Hey, thanks. I saw the hat pattern and puzzled how those cable stitches were done. Light-bulb moment-- at a quilt show a vendor was doing a similar weave cutting slits in fabric with a template and linking them in the same manner as the knitted ladder. Quite nifty.


That's interesting. You could probably do it with felt too. Got me thinking


----------



## linpeters (May 23, 2015)

Thank you everyone for all the assistance,greatly appreciated! What a great group of people you all are.Happy Knitting. :thumbup:


----------



## GrannyH (Jul 4, 2011)

I had the same thought -- I think I will try this using polar fleece, as I just happen to have some remnants kicking around.


----------



## knitpick (Apr 21, 2011)

pretty


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Thanks!! My young knitting student will love this.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

linpeters said:


> I like it too,I see lots of opportunity with different yarns and needle sizes.Thank you.


Exactly. You hit the nail on the head.


----------



## linpeters (May 23, 2015)

Funny you said that my great neice/11 going on 21 now want's me to teach her to knit to make her own and maybe for her besties for Christmas.It was old peoples hobby before she saw pic.Hope she takes to it.


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

linpeters said:


> Funny you said that my great neice/11 going on 21 now want's me to teach her to knit to make her own and maybe for her besties for Christmas.It was old peoples hobby before she saw pic.Hope she takes to it.


so funny. Here in Portland it is definitely a 'young people" thing. In fact, I attended a meetup.com knitting group at a brewpub here and they were all half to a third my age. And at the Worldwide Knitting day, at the park most of the knitters were quite young. It may be because of our city, but for sure I don't get the feeling it's for "oldsters". (I'm 68, by the way)


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

kittygritty said:


> so funny. Here in Portland it is definitely a 'young people" thing. In fact, I attended a meetup.com knitting group at a brewpub here and they were all half to a third my age. And at the Worldwide Knitting day, at the park most of the knitters were quite young. It may be because of our city, but for sure I don't get the feeling it's for "oldsters". (I'm 68, by the way)


It's great that youngsters in your area are fully into it. I find it "interesting" that some younger adults think that it's for "oldsters"... and, they keep away from it like the plague. Then... other's don't. It takes all kinds. I'm a knitting instructor at JoAnn's Fabrics... I get as many kids (beginning at age 8... although, I've had some at age 7), as I do adults.

The pattern presented in this posting, I know will be of great interest to many... both adults and kids in my classes.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Very pretty and thanks for posting link.


----------



## luckymom (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks for writing this pattern out. Can't wait to try it. Happy knitting to you! Luckymom. . Janet


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

Have just finished one and am pleased with the way it turned out. Would put up a photo but my ipad is taking fuzzy photos for some reason. It's very easy to do.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

linpeters said:


> saw picture of similar pattern made into a hat http://www.fabartdiy.com/diy-beautiful-knitted-headband/


I love this pattern. Easy and quick to make for my grand-nieces, etc. Also, easy to teach my students at Joann's.


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

Sjlegrandma said:


> Have just finished one and am pleased with the way it turned out. Would put up a photo but my ipad is taking fuzzy photos for some reason. It's very easy to do.


Have just finished my second headband. I will attach a photo with apologies for the quality. They are really quick and easy to make.


----------



## linpeters (May 23, 2015)

Beautiful,love it :thumbup:


----------



## _Rachael_ (Aug 10, 2015)

I love that. Thanks for posting.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Sjlegrandma said:


> Have just finished my second headband. I will attach a photo with apologies for the quality. They are really quick and easy to make.


Love the colour and pattern.


----------

